# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Նոր եթերաշրջան

## Artgeo

:Think:  Սովորաբար սեպտեմբերից  հեռուստաալիքները սկսում են նոր եթերաշրջան: Նոր ծրագրեր, նոր ֆիլմեր, նոր դեմքեր, նոր ստուդիաներ, նոր ծրագրաին ցանց և այլն...
Ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում Հայաստանյան հեռուստաընկերությունների նոր եթերաշրջանը: Ես օրինակ առանձնահատուկ առայժմ ոչինչ չեմ նկատում  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընդհանրապես վատ չեմ նայում եթերում թարմություն մտցնելուն, բայց միայն այն դեպքում, երբ փոփոխության արդյունքում հին ծրագրերը, հին հաղորդավարները և մնացած ամեն ինչը փոխարինվում են նախորդից ավելի լավերով, բայց, ցավոք, ոչ միշտ է այդպես լինում, հաճախ այդ փոփոխություն, նորություն կամ թարմություն մտցնելը մեզ մոտ դառնում է ինքնանպատակ, և արդյունքը լինում է այն, որ նախկին բանիմաց, հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի հաղորդավարների փոխարեն եթերում հայտնվում են նոր, բայց անտաղանդ, կիսագրագետ ու սիրունիկ, դզած-փչած հիմարիկ տիկնիկներ (կամ էլ ոչ այնքան սիրունիկ), նման «թարմությանը», բնականաբար, շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում։ Բացի դրանից, հաճախ անհասկանալի պատճառներով հետաքրքիր ու իրեն բոլորովին էլ չսպառած հաղորդումը կարող են փակել ու տեղը ինչ-որ նոր, բայց ոչ այնքան հաջողված հաղորդում մտցնել։

Մի խոսքով, ինչքան որ նկատել եմ, Հ1-ում նորությունն ու փոփոխությունը հիմնականում ոչ թե ուղղված են հեռուստաեթերը բարելավելուն, հաղորդումների որակը բարձրացնելուն, այլ պարզապես ինքնանպատակ են։ Դե, այդ ամենի ընթացքում, իհարկե, երբեմն պատահական բարելավումներ էլ են ստացվում, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, չէի ասի, թե հավանում եմ իրենց նորացումը։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Սովորաբար սեպտեմբերից  հեռուստաալիքները սկսում են նոր եթերաշրջան: Նոր ծրագրեր, նոր ֆիլմեր, նոր դեմքեր, նոր ստուդիաներ, նոր ծրագրաին ցանց և այլն...
> Ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում Հայաստանյան հեռուստաընկերությունների նոր եթերաշրջանը: Ես օրինակ առանձնահատուկ առայժմ ոչինչ չեմ նկատում


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Հայաստանի Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության նոր եթերաշրջանը սկսվում է սեպտեմբերի 21-ից: Մյուս հեռուստաալիքների մասին տեղեկություն չունեմ: Ու քանի ոչ գրեթե հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, չեմ էլ նկատել որևէ փոփոխություն:

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Հայաստանի Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության նոր եթերաշրջանը սկսվում է սեպտեմբերի 21-ից: Մյուս հեռուստաալիքների մասին տեղեկություն չունեմ: Ու քանի ոչ գրեթե հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, չեմ էլ նկատել որևէ փոփոխություն:


վատ չէր լինի դասերն էլ 21 ից սկսեին, բայց սա արդեն լռիվ ուրիշ պատմությունա

Իսկ ես առանձնահատուկ ոչինչ էլ չեմ սպասում, նամանավանդ Հանրայինից:  :Sad:

----------


## Kita

Ճիշտ ասած ոչ մի լավ բան չեն սպասում ոչ մի ալիքից… և ավելի լավ է նույնը թողնեն… քանի որ նորը հինից լավը չէ… բայց որ գոնե կարգին հաղորդավարներ գտնեին կավ կլիներ…

----------


## Riddle

> Ճիշտ ասած ոչ մի լավ բան չեն սպասում ոչ մի ալիքից… և ավելի լավ է նույնը թողնեն… քանի որ նորը հինից լավը չէ… բայց որ գոնե կարգին հաղորդավարներ գտնեին կավ կլիներ…


Ճիշտ է, հաղորդումներից առաջ շատ լավ կլիներ հաղորդավարներին վերանայել: Մեր հաղորդավարների մեծ մասից փշաքաղվել կարելի է (լավագույն դեպքում):

----------


## Արշակ

Ինձ համար օր-օրի մեր հեռուստատեսությունը ավելի ձանձրալի ու ոչ դիտարժան է դառնում։ Քանի գնում քչանում են բովանդակալից, ինֆորմացիա պարունակող կամ թեկուզ դրական լիցքեր տվող ծրագրերը։  :Think:

----------


## Riddle

Մեր քաղաքական, լուրջ հաղորդումները զվարճալի են, իսկ զվարճալի հաղորդումները ձանձրացնող: :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մեր քաղաքական, լուրջ հաղորդումները զվարճալի են, իսկ զվարճալի հաղորդումները ձանձրացնող:


Ավելի հաջող ձևակերպում դժվար թե գտնվի  :Hands Up:  

Իրոք, ԱԺ ի նիստերը ավելի ջվարճալի են, քան հայտնի Ոզնու ծրագրերը, որոնք ըստ իս բացարձակապես ձանձրալի են, չնայած տատս մեծ ուրախությամբ նայումա  :Think:

----------


## TigranM

> Ինձ համար օր-օրի մեր հեռուստատեսությունը ավելի ձանձրալի ու ոչ դիտարժան է դառնում։ Քանի գնում քչանում են բովանդակալից, ինֆորմացիա պարունակող կամ թեկուզ դրական լիցքեր տվող ծրագրերը։


Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ:Հայկական հեռուստաընկերությունների հաղորդումերից երևի մատների վրա կարելի է հաշվել նորմալ հաղորդումները:Մեր եթերը հիմնականում լցված է անճաշակ,էժանագին,հաճախ նաև անբարոյական սերիալներով,անվերջ կրկնվող լրատվական հաղորդումներով ,որոնք անընդհատ կրկնում են նույն լուրերը,գրեթե բացակայում են զվարճալի հաղորդումերը:Նույնը կարելի է ասել ինտելեկտուալ խաղերի,կամ գիտա հանրամատչելի հաղորդումների մասին:Կան ընդամենը մի քանի հատ լուրջ վերլուծական հաղորդումներ:Մեր եթերում երաժշտական հաղորդումներն էլ շատ չեն,հիմնականում ցուցադրում են ցածրորակ,էժանագին տեսահոլովակներ,անիմաստ,արտասահմանյան հեռուստաընկերություններից անորակ կրկնորինակված շուներ: :Angry2:

----------


## քաղաքացի

TigranM: Մոռացար ամենակարևորը ասես: Հայկական եթերում ամենանվաստացնող հանգամանքը անիմաստ, կրկնվող գովազդներն են: Դրանք շատ են իբրև լոտո, բուքմեյքեր, ոսկի, հյութեր և այլն: Բայց ամենաշատ գովազդվողը ոգելից խմիչքն է, որը ի դեպ պետության կողմից արգելվում է, օրինակ, օղու ապրանքանիշ գովազդելուց ասում են. « Ֆիլմը ցուցադրում է "այսինչ" ապրանքանիշը» կամ « Կենացները քաղցրացնում է "այսինչ" ապրանքանիշը»: Մեղմ ասած պետության օրենքներին են ծաղրում և զարգացնում հեռուստադիտողի արագ գլխի ընկնելու ունակությունը:
Տխուր է, բայց փաստ է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ամենատհաճ հանգամանքներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ այսօր ամեն մի պատահական մարդ, եթե տվյալ հեռուստաընկերության տնօրենի կամ այնտեղ աշխատող որևէ «դեմքի» ազգականը կամ մտերիմն է, կարող է հայտնվել եթերում՝ հաղորդավարի կամ հաղորդավարուհու դերում։  :Wacko:  Հաճախ նրանք արտաքուստ սիրունիկ, դզված-փչված տիկնիկներ են լինում, բայց երբեմն նույնիսկ գեղեցիկ արտաքին չեն ունենում (դե, այն, որ հաղորդավարի համար անհրաժեշտ մնացած հատկանիշները չեն ունենում, դրա մասին էլ չեմ խոսում), և հեռուստադիտողներին ոչինչ չի մնում մտածել, բացի նրանից, որ տվյալ երիտասարդը պարզապես ինչ-որ մեկի ազգականը կամ մտերիմ ծանոթը լինելու բախտին է արժանացել, և դրա շնորհիվ դարձել է «հեռուստաաստղ»։ 

Մի տհաճ հանգամանք ևս. մեր հաղորդավարները, չգիտես ինչու, մի տեսակ բոլորն իրար նման են վարում, հազարից մեկ է լինում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը առանձնանա մյուսներից։ Ոնց որ բոլորը մի շաբլոնով հանած լինեն. նույն բառապաշարը, ձայնի նույն հնչերանգը (որպես կանոն, ոչ հայկական), նույն հարցերը... մի խոսքով՝ քանի որ իրենց սեփական ոճը, հաղորդավարին հատուկ պահելաձևը, ինչպես և մասնագիտական հմտությունները չունեն, ուղղակի նմանակում են միմյանց, որ գոնե «տակից դուրս գան», էլի։ Արդյունքում ստացվում է միապաղաղ եթեր, որը, սակայն, հեռուստադիտողների ինչ-որ խավի դուր է գալիս, այլապես նրանք չէին լինի։

----------


## Sunun

ԱՐ ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱԸՆԿԵՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆՈՐ ԵԹԵՐԱՇՐՋԱՆԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՀԱՎԱՍՏԻ ԼՈՒՐԵՐ!


Մեկ կամ երկու ամսից ավարտին կհանձնվի ԱՐ Հ/Ը-ն նոր շենքը, որը հագեցած է գերժամանակակից և հզոր տեխնիկայով, որը միակն է իր տեսակի մեջ Հայաստանում, զուգահեռ ԱՐ Հ/Ը-ն սկսելու է հեռարձակվել ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ և ամբողջովին փոխվելու է հաղորդումների ցանկը։ Ահա մեկ հիանալի նորություն և սա ինձ թվում է շատ նորույթներ ու հետաքրքիր հաղորդումներ կբերի իր հետ, ի դեպ բերվել է նոր հաղորդակ, որը կապահովվի հիանալի ձայնային և պատկերի որակ!
Իսկ մեզ մնում է սպասել 1-3 ամիս ամենաշատը։

----------


## Artgeo

> ԱՐ ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱԸՆԿԵՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆՈՐ ԵԹԵՐԱՇՐՋԱՆԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՀԱՎԱՍՏԻ ԼՈՒՐԵՐ!



Չգիտեմ ինչու ԱՐ-ից շատ բան չեմ սպասում  :Think:

----------


## Sunun

> Չգիտեմ ինչու ԱՐ-ից շատ բան չեմ սպասում


Ինձ էլ թվում է հենց ԱՐ-ից պետք է սպասել, միակ հայկական ալիքն ,որ դեռ հայրենասիրություն ու հայրենիքի նկատմամբ սեր է քարոզում, իսկ շենքը երեկ իմ աչքով տեսա, ասեմ մի հինալի շենք են պատրաստել!

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ է, իհարկե, որ հիանալի շենք են պատրաստել հեռուստաընկերության համար, բայց պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ հիանալի շենքը կամ նույնիսկ ձայնի ու պատկերի հիանալի որակը, ցավոք, դեռ բավական չեն որակյալ հեռուստաեթեր ապահովելու համար։ Դա միայն տեխնիկական բարելավման մասին է խոսում, իսկ հաղորդումների բովանդակությունն ու ինտելեկտուալ կամ գաղափարային մակարդակը չի փոխում։ 
Ինչևէ, հուսանք, որ տեխնիկական բարեփոխումների հետ մեկտեղ նաև բովանդակային բարեփոխումներ կլինեն։  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Լավ է, իհարկե, որ հիանալի շենք են պատրաստել հեռուստաընկերության համար, բայց պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ հիանալի շենքը կամ նույնիսկ ձայնի ու պատկերի հիանալի որակը, ցավոք, դեռ բավական չեն որակյալ հեռուստաեթեր ապահովելու համար։


«Առմենիա» հեռուստաընկերությունը դրա ավելի քան վառ ապացույցն է  :Bad:

----------


## Sunun

> «Առմենիա» հեռուստաընկերությունը դրա ավելի քան վառ ապացույցն է


Մի խնդրանք երբեք Արմենիան ԱՐ-ի հետ չհամեմատեք, որովհետև դրանք ամհամեմատելի ալիքներ են։ Իսկ աշխատողների վերապատրաստման մասին ասեմ, որ ԱՐ-ի շատ աշխատողներ, որոնցից մեկը ինձ ծանոր մարդ է, վերապատրաստվել և վերապատրաստվում են BBC-ում՝ Անգլիայում, ինձ թվում է, որ նոր միտք ու հետաքրքիր ու մակարդակով հաղորդումներ էլ կլինեն, քանի որ ներկայիս ղեկավարությունը շատ կիրթ և գործից հասկցող մարդիկ են։
Մնում է հուսալ և սպասել։

----------


## Artgeo

> Մնում է հուսալ և սպասել։


Ուրիշ ոչինչ չենք կարող անել  :Wink:   Հուսանք, որ կլինի այնպես, ինչպես ասում ես  :Smile:  

Նկատել ե՞ք, որ Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության կողմից բավականին ակտիվ գովազդդվող նոր եթերաշրջանում գրեթե ոչ մի նոր ծրագիր չկա  :Shok:   հին տափակ ծրագրերն են *նոր տաղավարներում*  :LOL:  ռեմոնտի ու նոր եթերաշրջանի կապը չեմ գտնում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի խնդրանք երբեք Արմենիան ԱՐ-ի հետ չհամեմատեք, որովհետև դրանք ամհամեմատելի ալիքներ են։ Իսկ աշխատողների վերապատրաստման մասին ասեմ, որ ԱՐ-ի շատ աշխատողներ, որոնցից մեկը ինձ ծանոր մարդ է, վերապատրաստվել և վերապատրաստվում են BBC-ում՝ Անգլիայում, ինձ թվում է, որ նոր միտք ու հետաքրքիր ու մակարդակով հաղորդումներ էլ կլինեն, քանի որ ներկայիս ղեկավարությունը շատ կիրթ և գործից հասկցող մարդիկ են։
> Մնում է հուսալ և սպասել։


Կիրթ ու գործից հասկացող լինելը արդեն ինչ-որ բան ասում է, բայց ոչ ամեն ինչ։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Արմենիայի հետ համեմատելուն, ապա այդ հարցում լիովին համաձայն եմ. ԱՐ-ը որքան էլ ուզի, դժվար թե կարողանա Արմենիայի չափ անմակարդակ ալիք լինել։ ԱՐ ալիքը, ճիշտն ասած, շատ չեմ նայել վերջերս, բայց ինչքան որ նայել եմ, կարծես թե և հաղորդավարների, և հաղորդումների առումով վատը չէ, իսկ Արմենիայի հաղորդավարների մասին անգամ խոսել չեմ ուզում...էլ չեմ ասում անմակարդակ ու ռաբիս հաղորդումների առատության մասին... :Bad:

----------


## Gohar

Ես միայն հանրայինի մասին պիտի խոսեմ:Կան շատ հաղորդումներ, որոնք պարզապես անիմաստ են (հատկապես սերիալները) , բայց եկեք չմոռանանք այն մասին, որ պահանջարկն է ստեղծում առաջարկը:Ուրեմն պահանջարկ կա , որ այդ հաղորդումները կան:
Օրինակ ես շատ սիրում և հաճույքով նայում եմ «Առողջություն», «Ինտերիեր», «Ռուբիկոն» հաղորդումները:

----------


## TigranM

> եկեք չմոռանանք այն մասին, որ պահանջարկն է ստեղծում առաջարկը


Այս դեպքում, իմ  կարծիքով ,այդպես չի կարելի ասել:Քանի որ չեմ կարծում որ,եթե այդ հիմար սերյալների ու շոուների  փոխարեն նորմալ ֆիլմեր ու հաղորդումներ հեռարձակեյին մարդիք պակաս հճուքով դիտեին:

----------


## Sunun

Ի դեպ մի նորություն ևս ԱՐ հեռուստաընկերությունը  "ՄՈՍՖԻԼՄ" կինոստուդիայի հետ կնքել է պայմանագիր, ըստ որի ԱՐ հ/ն Հայաստանում դարձել է նրա միակ և պաշտոնական ներկայացուցիչը և բոլոր ֆիլմերի ցուցադրման իրավունքը պատկանում է նրան, շուտով կազմակերպվելու է նաև ֆիլմերի փառատոն Հայաստանում։

----------


## Artgeo

Շանթը նո՞ր ա սկսել նոր եթերաշրջանը, էս ի՞նչ փոփոխություններա ծրագրային ցանցում

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Հ1 -ի թարգմանած ֆիլմերից հաճույք չեք ստանու՞մ: Իմիջի այլոց,  ֆիլմերը գնվում են հատուկ պաըմանագրով հենց ֆիլմարտադրողից, ամենաբարձր որակով:

----------


## Riddle

> Հ1 -ի թարգմանած ֆիլմերից հաճույք չեք ստանու՞մ: Իմիջի այլոց,  ֆիլմերը գնվում են հատուկ պաըմանագրով հենց ֆիլմարտադրողից, ամենաբարձր որակով:


Հաճույք ստանում եմ, երբ փոխում եմ ալիքը: Հ1-ի թարգմանած ֆիլմերում դերերը կարդացողների անբնական ձայների պատճառով չեմ կարողանում դիմանալ ու այդ ալիքով կինո նայել, որի համար ափսոսում եմ, քանի որ մեկ-մեկ իրոք լավ ֆիլմեր են ցուցադրում:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Հաճույք ստանում եմ, երբ փոխում եմ ալիքը: Հ1-ի թարգմանած ֆիլմերում դերերը կարդացողների անբնական ձայների պատճառով չեմ կարողանում դիմանալ ու այդ ալիքով կինո նայել, որի համար ափսոսում եմ, քանի որ մեկ-մեկ իրոք լավ ֆիլմեր են ցուցադրում:


Բայց ինչնա անբնական՞՞՞
Ուրիշ ավելի կարգին թարգմանություն հանդիպել ե՞ս:
Լրիվ տեղը տեղին պրոֆեսսիոնալ մակարդակով թարգմանում են, լրիվ էմոցիաներով, համարյա անկեղծ...ուրիշ հարցա , որ թարգմանիչներից ոմանք ստիպված են լինում երկու հոգու դեր կարդալ, մի քիչ կեղծ ձայնով, ինչնել  իմիջայլոց վատ չի ստացվում...
Վերջին անգամ երբ ես նայել՞՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Riddle

> Բայց ինչնա անբնական՞՞՞
> Ուրիշ ավելի կարգին թարգմանություն հանդիպել ե՞ս:


Բնականաբար հանդիպել եմ, բայց ոչ հայերենով:



> Լրիվ տեղը տեղին պրոֆեսսիոնալ մակարդակով թարգմանում են, լրիվ էմոցիաներով, համարյա անկեղծ...ուրիշ հարցա , որ թարգմանիչներից ոմանք ստիպված են լինում երկու հոգու դեր կարդալ, մի քիչ կեղծ ձայնով, ինչնել իմիջայլոց վատ չի ստացվում...


Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց ինչնա անբնական՞՞՞
> Ուրիշ ավելի կարգին թարգմանություն հանդիպել ե՞ս:
> Լրիվ տեղը տեղին պրոֆեսսիոնալ մակարդակով թարգմանում են, լրիվ էմոցիաներով, համարյա անկեղծ...ուրիշ հարցա , որ թարգմանիչներից ոմանք ստիպված են լինում երկու հոգու դեր կարդալ, մի քիչ կեղծ ձայնով, ինչնել  իմիջայլոց վատ չի ստացվում...
> Վերջին անգամ երբ ես նայել՞՞՞՞՞՞՞


Համաձայն եմ։ Ուրիշ ոչ մի ալիքով նման մակարդակի լավ թարգմանության ու կրկնօրինակման չեմ հանդիպել։  :Hands Up:  Վերջին մեկ-երկու տարվա ընթացքում «Հ1»-ում զգալիորեն կատարելագործվել են ֆիլմերի թարգմանությունները։ Մինչ այդ ինձ էլ դուր չէին գալիս։ Երևում է, որ մարդիկ լուրջ ջանքեր են գործադրել այդ ուղղությամբ, ինչը չգնահատել չի կարելի։ «Շանթը» ֆիլմերի թարգմանության տեսակետից զիջում է «Հ1»-ին, բայց համեմատաբար վատ չէ, իսկ «Արմենիայի» թարգմանությունների մասին էլ չասեմ. խայտառակ որակ ու կրկնօրինակում։  :Bad:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հ1 թարգմանած կինոները նայելուց ահավոր հաճույք եմ ստանում, ափսոս որ միայն տանը հյուր եղած ժամանակ եմ այդ ալիքը նայում: Մինչև ֆիլմի ավարտը հռհռում եմ , հատկապես եթե " մաֆիատիպ" ֆիլմ է լինում, հայհոյանքների քաղաքավարի թարգմանությունը ընտիր է: Ասենք պատկերացրեք նման կադր՝ երկու փողոցային  խուլիգան վիճում են իրար հետ
_ Գնա այստեղից անպատկառ  :Smile:  
_Ինքդ հեռացիր տխմար  :Wink:  
_Ասում եմ կորչիր գրողի ծոցը  :Hi:  
_Հիմա քեզ շան սատակ կանեմ  :Rolleyes:  
 Եվ այս երկոխոսությունը շատ հանգիստ տոնով է տեղի ունենում 
Իրոք որ շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ թարգմանություն է  :Ok:  Երևի համեմատական կարգով ձեր աչքին արդեն լավ է երևում

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Համաձայն եմ։ Ուրիշ ոչ մի ալիքով նման մակարդակի լավ թարգմանության ու կրկնօրինակման չեմ հանդիպել։  Վերջին մեկ-երկու տարվա ընթացքում «Հ1»-ում զգալիորեն կատարելագործվել են ֆիլմերի թարգմանությունները։ Մինչ այդ ինձ էլ դուր չէին գալիս։ Երևում է, որ մարդիկ լուրջ ջանքեր են գործադրել այդ ուղղությամբ, ինչը չգնահատել չի կարելի։ «Շանթը» ֆիլմերի թարգմանության տեսակետից զիջում է «Հ1»-ին, բայց համեմատաբար վատ չէ, իսկ «Արմենիայի» թարգմանությունների մասին էլ չասեմ. խայտառակ որակ ու կրկնօրինակում։


Իրոք որ չգնահատել չի կարելի: ուղղակի շատերը չեն էլ պատկերացնում ինչ բարդ գործ է :Think:   Եթե տեսնեք ինչ հսկայական ծավալի աշխատանք է կատարվում էդ ուղղությամբ...Ու վերջիվերջո էսքանով չի սահմանափակվում, էս մարդիկ անընդհատ կատարելագործվում են, պարապ չեն մնում...

----------


## Lapterik

Հ1-ի թարգմանած ֆիլմերը հազվադեպ եմ նայում, էն էլ կիսատ-պռատ: Ասում են դերերի կրկնօրինակման մեջ Արեն Վաթյանն էլ կա հա՞: Գոռ դու կիմանաս: Նախորոք կասես նայեմ հա՞:

----------


## John

Հ1-ով լավ ֆիլմեր են մեկ-մեկ տալիս, իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ նոր եթերաշրջանը հնից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում համարյա

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Հ1-ի թարգմանած ֆիլմերը հազվադեպ եմ նայում, էն էլ կիսատ-պռատ: Ասում են դերերի կրկնօրինակման մեջ Արեն Վաթյանն էլ կա հա՞: Գոռ դու կիմանաս: Նախորոք կասես նայեմ հա՞:


Անպայման, բայց ինչի՞ :Smile:  Դուրտ գալիս է՞

----------


## Lapterik

> Անպայման, բայց ինչի՞ Դուրտ գալիս է՞


Իրա դերերը լավն էն, ինքն էլ ընենց ոչինչ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  : Նայեմ էլի:

----------


## Sunun

*ՈԻՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

*Նոր շենք տեղափոխվելու կապակցությամբ  փետրվարի 17-ից մոտ մեկ շաբաթ ժամկետով "ԱՐ" Հեռուստաընկերությունը դադարեցնում է իր աշխատանքը։*

----------


## Sunun

*Հաճելի լուր բոլորին «ԱՐ» Հեռուստաընկերությունը բացառիկ իրավունքով ձեռք է բերել եւ ուղիղ եթերում ցուցադրելու է կանանց NBA առաջնության խաղերը: Մոտակա խաղը դիտեք ԱՐ-ի ուղիղ եթերում չորեքշաբթի վաղ առավոտյան ժամը 06:00-ին:*

----------


## Արամ

> *Հաճելի լուր բոլորին «ԱՐ» Հեռուստաընկերությունը բացառիկ իրավունքով ձեռք է բերել եւ ուղիղ եթերում ցուցադրելու է կանանց NBA առաջնության խաղերը: Մոտակա խաղը դիտեք ԱՐ-ի ուղիղ եթերում չորեքշաբթի վաղ առավոտյան ժամը 06:00-ին:*


 :LOL:  արա բայց դու լավնես :LOL:  կանանց :LOL:  էէէ հեսա կմեռնեմ խնդալուց :LOL:  նորմալ բան չկար ցույց տան թե սաղ առածա :LOL:

----------


## Sunun

Դե դա չգիտեմ կար չկար մենակ կարամ ասեմ, որ դա ամեն թանկ հեռարձակումներից մեկն ա դա հաստատ կապ չունի, որ կանանց ա

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> արա բայց դու լավնես:


Ապեր ես արտահայտությունն էլ լավ չհասկացա ում էր վերաբերվում

----------


## Մականուն

Է՞տ էր հաճելի լուրը :Shok:  Լավ է Եհովայի վկայի նման չասացիր " Ես ձեզ բարի ավետիս եմ բերել" :LOL:

----------


## Sunun

Դե շատերի համար դա հաճելի լուր է, որոծի համար էլ վատ, բայց դե գոնե մի նայելու բան էլ կլինի որպես ընտրություն

----------


## Արամ

> Դե շատերի համար դա հաճելի լուր է, որոծի համար էլ վատ, բայց դե գոնե մի նայելու բան էլ կլինի որպես ընտրություն


 :Bad: Ես հգլա որ փոփոխություն արում չեմ զգում: :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Հաճելի լուր բոլորին «ԱՐ» Հեռուստաընկերությունը բացառիկ իրավունքով ձեռք է բերել եւ ուղիղ եթերում ցուցադրելու է կանանց NBA առաջնության խաղերը: Մոտակա խաղը դիտեք ԱՐ-ի ուղիղ եթերում չորեքշաբթի վաղ առավոտյան ժամը 06:00-ին:


Ավելի ճիշտ կանեն ֆուտբոլի Հայաստանի առաջնության ցուցադրման իրավունքը գնեն:
Բայց դե մեր ՏՎ-իների համար կարևորա, որ մի փեշ փող տան:
Հեչ կարևոր չի հաղողորդումը ինչ որ մեկին հետաքրքրումա թե ոչ:

----------


## Sunun

*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Այսուհետ NBA-ի տղամարդկանց ազգային առաջնության խաղերի ուղիղ հեռարձակումները դիտեք միայն "ԱՐ" Հեռուստաընկերության եթերում, որի բացառիկ ցուցադրման իրավունքը Հայաստանի հանրապետության տարածքում ձեռք է բերել "ԱՐ" Հեռուստաընկերությունը, և այսպես հետևեք  NBA-ի տղամարդկանց ազգային առաջնության խաղերի ուղիղ հեռարձակումներին նոյեմբերից, իսկ մինչ այդ "ԱՐ"-ը ուղիղ եթերում հեկտեմբերի սկզբներին կցուցադրի NBA-ի տղամարդկանց ազգային առաջնության լավագույն թիմերի բախումները եվրոպական հզորագույն ակումբների հետ։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sunun

Ի դեպ NBA ON SET հաղորդումը նույնպես ամեն շաբաթ լինելու է ԱՐ-ի եթերում:

----------


## Հենո

Տենաս Ռեալի բասկետբոլի թիմի խաղերը ցույց կտան՞

----------


## Sunun

Դե եթե այդ թիմը խաղալու է NBA թիմերից մեկի հետ այդ մրցաշարում ուրեմն կցուցադրեն

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Ահա գտա խաղերի ցանկը, բայց չգիտեմ բոլորն էլ ցուցադրելու են թե չէ, չնայած ռեպորտաժի ժամանակ ասացին, որ բոլորն էլ ուղիղ ցուցադրելու են 

ISTANBUL
Efes Pilsen Istanbul vs. Minnesota Timberwolves
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 6 - 9:00 P.M.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------	

ROME
Toronto Raptors vs. Boston Celtics
SATURDAY, OCTOBER 6 - 8:30 P.M.	

Lottomatica Virtus Roma vs.Toronto Raptors
SUNDAY, OCTOBER 7 - 6:30 P.M.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
MALAGA
Unicaja Malaga vs. Memphis Grizzlies
TUESDAY, OCTOBER 9 - 8:00 P.M.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LONDON
Minnesota Timberwolves vs. Boston Celtics
WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 10 - 7:30 P.M.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
MADRID
MMT Estudiantes vs. Memphis Grizzlies
THURSDAY, OCTOBER 11 - 6:30 P.M.	
------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
Real Madrid vs. Toronto Raptors
THURSDAY, OCTOBER 11 - 9:30 P.M

----------


## Հենո

Շատ լավա…
Ռեալ չեմպիոն… :Hands Up: 
Իսկ Լոստը երբա ցույց տալու Հ1-ը՞

----------


## Sunun

Ահա կայանալիք խաղերի քարտեզը

----------


## Հենո

Ժող ջան Ռեալի խաղը ցույց տվել են թե չէ՞

----------


## Sunun

> Ժող ջան Ռեալի խաղը ցույց տվել են թե չէ՞


Այո երեկ «ԱՐ» Հեռուստաընկերության ուղիղ եթերում http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=409761&postcount=19

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ժող ջան Ռեալի խաղը ցույց տվել են թե չէ՞


*Ի դեպ այսօր ցերեկը ժամը 13:30 խաղի կրկնությունը ցուցադրելու են*

----------


## Մականուն

"ԱՐ"-ի վերջին նորությունը ուղղակի ցնցող է… Սպասվում է "անառակ որդու վերադարձը", երկար տարիների բացակույությունից հետո նորից եթեր է վերադառնում թոշակառուների պարծանք Համլետ Ղուշչյանը :Bad: …

Հ.Գ. Շնորհիվ որոշ մարդկանց այս կյանքում ոչինչ չի փոխվում… եթե ոչ դեպի վատը…

----------


## Sunun

Այո ես էլ եմ գովազդը տեսել եկող երեքշաբթի օրվանից «ԱՐ»-ի եթերում ամեն երեթշաբթի  լինելու է Հ.Ղուշչյանի հեղինակային «Բաց եթեր» հաղորդումը ժամը 21:15-ին

----------


## Մականուն

> Այո ես էլ եմ գովազդը տեսել եկող երեքշաբթի օրվանից «ԱՐ»-ի եթերում ամեն երեթշաբթի  լինելու է Հ.Ղուշչյանի հեղինակային «Բաց եթեր» հաղորդումը ժամը 21:15-ին


Ու դա դու, որքան հասկանում եմ, ասում ես ինչ-որ առանձնահատուկ հպարտությամբ…
Գուշակեցի՞… :LOL:

----------


## Sunun

Չէ ինձ համար մեկ է դա  :Smile:  Ես էլ այդ անձի նկատմամբ հակակրանք ունեմ

----------

